# ginees bad hair day



## dbe (Mar 2, 2010)

aparantly the groomer got talking and forgot i dont have her head shaved or her tale....wont be going back there again..............not happy and ginee wont go out in public now bless her lol


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Aww she's still cute! 

Although I sympathize with you. We've had some bad cuts before too. One time, Benny got shaved everywhere except his legs. He looked like a cowboy with those thick pants. Needless to say, we didn't take him back to that groomer.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Shaving the head and tail when told not to is a huge mistake, I really hope you didn't pay them, they don't deserve it. And not only did she not remember, but it's a messy looking groom too. She looks choppy, they needed to go over her again. Yeah, don't go back to them!

Though she still is cute, nothing could ruin those pretty eyes.  And luckily, it's grow back soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor girl. deffo find another groomer. i agree very choppie. it will grow and she will be fine, i think every one hates their cockapoos cut at one point or another.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll have to remember to tell the groomer not to shave Jersey's head! I forgot about that, I assumed they would know not to do that!!! Anyway, she _is_ still cute.


----------

